# Limitless RDA



## Feliks Karp (15/6/16)

Looking for Limitless RDA not RDTA 

Preferably the red one.


----------



## Baker (16/6/16)

Have you checked The Ecig Store? They had, their site says out of stock now, but apparently they have lots of stuff in stock that says out of stock on the site.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spikester (16/6/16)

Vapeclub had aswell

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

